# A pink donkey?



## Steph_D (Oct 21, 2004)

Is there such a thing as a pink donkey? There's an ad in our local nickel paper for a mini pink donkey and I thought it was weird. Does anyone have a picture of one?


----------



## SWA (Oct 21, 2004)

Steph,






It's possible it might be a "Champagne Donkey".


----------



## littlesteppers (Oct 21, 2004)

Heya Steph..we had a Pink Jenny..I swear she was pink..she was listed as a rose dun..






It's been so long..don't think I got pix left..


----------

